# Dog holiday boarding - Bristol



## RhiannonandDebbie (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am based in Bristol and I do holiday boarding, day care and walking for your dog. I love the company of dogs; going out for walks or just rubbing their belly! I have been dog sitting since my dog passed away 2 years ago. I am happy to accommodate.

I have a larger than average house for your dog to roam, a large enclosed garden, a playing field on my doorstep and Blaise Wooded Estate at the end of my road. I will look after your dog as instructed. To find out more about myself please check out my profile on this website. https://dogbuddy.com/LNLUW

All the best, Rhiannon


----------

